# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Nucs for Sale

## Rosemary

Nucs for sale on standard national frames. £150 per 5 frame nuc. This years mated queens. Alford, Aberdeenshire.

----------


## Graemeb64

PM Sent

----------


## greengumbo

Pm sent

----------

